# madrelingua italiano o madrelingua italiana (solo femminile)



## Ana Veres

Siccome si parla della lingua in sé e non di un attributo - l'*italiano* e non la lingua *italiana*, quando si parla di essere madrelingua, nel caso delle donne, direi che si dice "madrelingua italiano", perchè si dice qual'è la tua lingua-madre dunque è l'*italiano. *Voi che ne dite?
Insomma, il ragionamento mi serve per capire se si dice madrelingua rumeno oppure madrelingua rumena? Grazie, Ana-Maria (femmina )


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Ana Maria 

A mio avviso sarebbe corretto dire  "sono di madrelingua italiana" o "sono di madrelingua rumena".

E' diventato d'uso comune dire "sono madrelingua italiano/italiana"  "sono madrelingua rumeno/rumena" concordando la nazionalità al genere (maschile o femminile) della persona, ma credo non sia corretto.

Aspettiamo pareri più esperti ...


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ana Veres

Yulan said:


> Ciao Ana Maria
> 
> A mio avviso sarebbe corretto dire  "sono di madrelingua italiana" o "sono di madrelingua rumena".
> 
> E' diventato d'uso comune dire "sono madrelingua italiano/italiana"  "sono madrelingua rumeno/rumena" concordando la nazionalità al genere (maschile o femminile) della persona, ma credo non sia corretto.
> 
> Aspettiamo pareri più esperti ...


 
Ciao Yulan,
Grazie. Aspetto anche il parere di altri amici, per piacere.


----------



## Yulan

Ana Veres said:


> Aspetto anche il parere di altri amici, per piacere.


 

 Certamente! Ciao a te!


----------



## Necsus

Ci sono almeno un paio di discussioni abbastanza esaurienti sull'argomento:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=991051
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1926160


----------



## catrafuse

Ceau  Ana,

attenzione: 



Ana Veres said:


> qual'è la tua lingua-madre)


 Qual è la tua lingua madre


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Catrafuse !

Per completezza ... 



> perchè si dice qual'è qual è la tua lingua madre


 
... magari sfuggiva ad Ana. 

Ciao!


----------



## kreiner

Yulan said:


> Ciao Catrafuse !
> 
> Per completezza ...
> 
> "perchè si dice qual'è qual è la tua lingua madre"
> 
> ... magari sfuggiva ad Ana.
> 
> Ciao!


 
Un problema (errore? direi di sì, ma non mi voglio esprimere) anche per i *madrelingua:* http://www.mauriziopistone.it/testi/discussioni/gramm01_qual.html

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=65224&highlight=qual+e&page=2


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Kreiner !

Sì, lo so ... pareri discordanti se restaurare o meno la forma "qual'è".
Tuttavia, al momento la grammatica prevede: 

"Nel caso di qual, espressioni _come nel qual caso_, _in un certo qual modo_ ci obbligano, secondo quasi tutti gli autori, e secondo l'uso corrente, a concludere che si tratta di troncamento; e quindi: *qual è, senza apostrofo."*

Ciao


----------



## kreiner

Yulan said:


> Ciao Kreiner !
> 
> Sì, lo so ... pareri discordanti se restaurare o meno la forma "qual'è".
> Tuttavia, al momento la grammatica prevede:
> 
> "Nel caso di qual, espressioni _come nel qual caso_, _in un certo qual modo_ ci obbligano, secondo quasi tutti gli autori, e secondo l'uso corrente, a concludere che si tratta di troncamento; e quindi: *qual è, senza apostrofo."*
> 
> Ciao


 
Sono d'accordo anch'io. Era solo per creare un po' di confusione .
Come dice una mia amica: Tante care cose .


----------



## Yulan

kreiner said:


> Tante care cose .


 
 Anche a te!


----------



## Ana Veres

Yulan said:


> Ciao Catrafuse !
> 
> Per completezza ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... magari sfuggiva ad Ana.
> 
> Ciao!



Ciao Catrafuse, quindi madrelingua è attaccato, invece lingua madre è staccato e non ha neppure il trattino!?


----------



## Necsus

Visto che le discussioni che ho indicato\e sul tema della presente non hanno suscitato molto interesse, mi permetto di suggerire questa su _qual è_:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4038041&postcount=4.


----------



## Ana Veres

kreiner said:


> Un problema (errore? direi di sì, ma non mi voglio esprimere) anche per i *madrelingua:* Grammatica italiana - Qual Ã¨ o Qualâ€™Ã¨?
> 
> Qual è


  ciao Kreiner,
ora comincia a piacermi questa discussione. Grazie! 



Necsus said:


> Visto che le discussioni che ho indicato\e sul tema della presente non hanno suscitato molto interesse, mi permetto di suggerire questa su _qual è_:
> Elisione e troncamento/apocope.


Necsus, non mettere fretta! Non tutti siamo appiccicati al computer. Le tue indicazioni sono interessanti, non è per questo che non ti si risponde subito!
Dai, ragazzi, senza ansia.



Yulan said:


> Ciao Kreiner !
> 
> Sì, lo so ... pareri discordanti se restaurare o meno la forma "qual'è".
> Tuttavia, al momento la grammatica prevede:
> 
> "Nel caso di qual, espressioni _come nel qual caso_, _in un certo qual modo_ ci obbligano, secondo quasi tutti gli autori, e secondo l'uso corrente, a concludere che si tratta di troncamento; e quindi: *qual è, senza apostrofo."*
> 
> Ciao



Ok, Yulan, riveniamo al "capo d'imputazione": sbaglia chi dice *sono madrelingua rumena*? Perché nessuno dice *sono di madrelingua rumena? *Se vai su una tendina qualsiasi dei siti internazionali, vedi "italiano, rumeno, ecc" e non "italiana" - che è un aggettivo se riferito alla lingua!!! O no? E allora sembra logico che dica, per esempio "*La sottoscritta Ana-Maria, madrelingua rumeno*, cerca lavoro come mediatrice culturale..." Non riesco a capire più, se qualcuno me lo sa argomentare come avete fatto egregiamente con "qual è" (ma non era quella la domanda)... grazie


----------



## Necsus

Ana Veres said:


> Necsus, non mettere fretta! Non tutti siamo appiccicati al computer. Le tue indicazioni sono interessanti, non è per questo che non ti si risponde subito!
> Dai, ragazzi, senza ansia.


Ansia io? Ma figurati...
E tanto per chiarezza, io non mi aspetto proprio nessuna risposta, non avendo fatto nessuna domanda...! Conseguentemente non ho nessuna fretta di non averla, né ovviamente la metto a nessuno. Se i contributi che propongo vengono trovati interessanti ne sono lieto, visto che li inserisco nelle discussioni esattamente per questo, ma se così non è, pazienza...!


----------



## Ana Veres

Necsus said:


> Ansia io? Ma figurati...
> E tanto per chiarezza, io non mi aspetto proprio nessuna risposta, non avendo fatto nessuna domanda...! Conseguentemente non ho nessuna fretta di non averla, né ovviamente la metto a nessuno. Se i contributi che propongo vengono trovati interessanti ne sono lieto, visto che li inserisco nelle discussioni esattamente per questo, ma se così non è, pazienza...!


Per risposta o feedback intendevo un commento che, si intuisce, attendevi, visto il tuo post in cui lamenti la mancanza di interesse _(Visto che le discussioni che ho indicato\e sul tema della presente non hanno suscitato molto interesse...- _dici_)_; altrimenti come si farebbe a manifestare l'interesse se non attraverso una "risposta" o commento al tuo post? 
Invece io ho fatto eccome una domanda, ma vedo stiamo dilagando...
Grazie per le risposte, anche se volevo una sola e ancora non ho capito la motivazione del come si scrive correttamente la cosa che sta nel titolo del 'Thread'!!!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Come credi. Ribadisco che quello di aspettare una risposta (o altro) non è il mio interesse, ma sicuramente a te qualcun altro più abile saprà fornirla. 

Io intanto evidenzio la citazione dal DeMauro (oggi non più online), estrapolandola da una delle discussioni a cui poco utilmente rimandavo ieri:
ma|dre|lìn|gua s.f., s.m. e f.inv.
1 *s.f.* CO la lingua che si è appresa fin dalla prima infanzia 
2 *s.m.* *e* *f.inv.* CO chi parla la propria lingua madre: _un m. inglese_; anche in funz. *agg.inv.*: _insegnante m._


----------



## catrafuse

Ana Veres said:


> Ciao Catrafuse, quindi madrelingua è attaccato, invece lingua madre è staccato e non ha neppure il trattino!?


----------



## Ana Veres

Necsus said:


> Come credi. Ribadisco che quello di aspettare una risposta (o altro) non è il mio interesse, ma sicuramente a te qualcun altro più abile saprà fornirla.
> 
> Io intanto evidenzio la citazione dal DeMauro (oggi non più online), estrapolandola da una delle discussioni a cui poco utilmente rimandavo ieri:
> ma|dre|lìn|gua s.f., s.m. e f.inv.
> 1 *s.f.* CO la lingua che si è appresa fin dalla prima infanzia
> 2 *s.m.* *e* *f.inv.* CO chi parla la propria lingua madre: _un m. inglese_; anche in funz. *agg.inv.*: _insegnante m._



Nel caso dell'inglese è facile:
-io donna sono madrelingua inglese
-lui uomo è madrelingua inglese
invece è l'italiano, come il rumeno, a creare confusione, giacché vedo spesso scritto negli annunci l'accordanza con il genere così:
-laureata, madrelingua italiana... 
-laureato, madrelingua italiano...


----------



## Yulan

Ana Veres said:


> Ok, Yulan, riveniamo al "capo d'imputazione": sbaglia chi dice *sono madrelingua rumena*? Perché nessuno dice *sono di madrelingua rumena? *Se vai su una tendina qualsiasi dei siti internazionali, vedi "italiano, rumeno, ecc" e non "italiana" - che è un aggettivo se riferito alla lingua!!! O no? E allora sembra logico che dica, per esempio "*La sottoscritta Ana-Maria, madrelingua rumeno*, cerca lavoro come mediatrice culturale..." Non riesco a capire più, se qualcuno me lo sa argomentare come avete fatto egregiamente con "qual è" (ma non era quella la domanda)... grazie


 
Ciao Ana 

Che confusione! Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata chiaramente quanto avrei voluto!

Un paio di punti fermi:

*- Madrelingua s.f.:*
*   Il* sottoscritt*o*, Pinco Pallino, è *di madrelingua rumena*
*   La* sottoscritt*a,* Ana-Maria, è *di madrelingua rumena*

- *Madrelingua s.m. e f.inv.:*
*   Io *sono *un *madrelingua* rumeno*
*   Io* sono *una* madrelingua *rumena*

Non so se sia egregiamente esemplificato ... ma spero che ti possa aiutare.

Ciao


----------



## Ana Veres

Yulan said:


> Ciao Ana
> 
> Che confusione! Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata chiaramente quanto avrei voluto!
> 
> Un paio di punti fermi:
> 
> *- Madrelingua s.f.:*
> *   Il* sottoscritt*o*, Pinco Pallino, è *di madrelingua rumena* => _Il sottoscritto è di madrelingua italiana_?
> *   La* sottoscritt*a,* Ana-Maria, è *di madrelingua rumena* _=> La sottoscritta è di madrelingua italiana_?
> 
> - *Madrelingua s.m. e f.inv.:*
> *   Io *sono *un *madrelingua* rumeno* => _Io sono un madrelingua italiano?_
> *   Io* sono *una* madrelingua *rumena* => _Io sono una madrelingua italiana?_
> 
> Non so se sia egregiamente esemplificato ... ma spero che ti possa aiutare.
> 
> Ciao



Ciao Yulan  sei stata perfetta, grazie, aspettavo questo!  Mi hai illuminato, finalmente. Il tutto vi sembrerà scontato, ma per un*a* non di madrelingua italian*a* non è facile capire.  Ora l'ho capito. 
Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Yulan

Di nulla  Ana!


----------



## francisgranada

Da non madrelingua , aggiungo la mia "subdomanda":

Non è così, che madrelingua, nel senso di "una persona di lingua materna", è una frase solo colloquiale e non tanto si usa con un aggettivo concreto (italiano, rumeno ...)? 

Cioè, se in Romania dico che "anch'io sono madrelingua", allora si sottintende che la mia lingua materna è il romeno, se in Italia allora l'italiano ecc ... 

Ho cercato un po' la parola _madrelingua_ in alcuni dizionari (incluso il Treccani su internet) ed ho trovato, che o non la riportano in assoluto (solo separato _madre lingua_) oppure solo col significato di "lingua madre", "lingua nativa/materna/del paese ... ecc.", ma non nel senso di _una persona di madre lingua_ tale e tale ...


----------



## kreiner

Lo so che non c'entra niente, ma... letto su una bacheca all'università:

"Ripetizioni di latino. Insegnante madrelingua".


----------



## francisgranada

kreiner said:


> Lo so che non c'entra niente, ma... letto su una bacheca all'università:
> 
> "Ripetizioni di latino. Insegnante madrelingua".


 


Per me c'entra, perché nonostante l'intenzione umoristica, è un esempio che ci può chiarire un po' meglio l'uso pratico di questa parola. Cioè, la parola _madrelingua_ anche qui viene usata senza l'aggettivo (quello si sottintende).


----------



## Necsus

Oh, ragazzi, ma avete visto le definizioni del DeMauro che ho riportato?


----------



## Ana Veres

francisgranada said:


> da non madrelingua , aggiungo la mia "subdomanda":
> 
> Non è così, che madrelingua, nel senso di "una persona di lingua materna", è una frase solo colloquiale e non tanto si usa con un aggettivo concreto (italiano, rumeno ...)? _questa domanda non si capisce_
> 
> cioè, se in romania dico che "anch'io sono madrelingua", allora si sottintende che la mia lingua materna è il romeno, se in italia allora l'italiano ecc ..._  e quando parlo di me in una lettera di presentazione? Con la globalizzazione di oggigiorno...!
> _
> ho cercato un po' la parola _madrelingua_ in alcuni dizionari (incluso il treccani su internet) ed ho trovato, che o non la riportano in assoluto (solo separato _madre lingua_) oppure solo col significato di "lingua madre", "lingua nativa/materna/del paese ... Ecc.", ma non nel senso di _una persona di madre lingua_ tale e tale ...


 anch'io ho cercato e ho avuto la stessa perplessità che hai te, apposta ho sottolineato sempre che la cosa è confusa....! Ma c'è alcun professore di grammatica italiana qui? Chi ha tal ruolo lo dica, grazie! Almeno sappiamo di prender per buona la variante che insegnano a scuola oggi...



francisgranada said:


> Per me c'entra, perché nonostante l'intenzione umoristica, è un esempio che ci può chiarire un po' meglio l'uso pratico di questa parola. Cioè, la parola _madrelingua_ anche qui viene usata senza l'aggettivo (quello si sottintende).
> * quindi si sottintende madrelingua latino?  Ana-Maria, di madrelingua latina (giacché il rumeno è una lingua neolatina!) oh, Signore! E padrelingua terrestre?
> *


----------



## infinite sadness

kreiner said:


> Lo so che non c'entra niente, ma... letto su una bacheca all'università:
> 
> "Ripetizioni di latino. Insegnante madrelingua".


Immagino che l'insegnante fosse un cittadino dello Stato Città del Vaticano, che è l'unico Stato al mondo in cui la lingua ufficiale è il latino.


----------



## Ana Veres

infinite sadness said:


> Immagino che l'insegnante fosse un cittadino dello Stato Città del Vaticano, che è l'unico Stato al mondo in cui la lingua ufficiale è il latino.


Non lo dirai sul serio! Ti pare che il Vaticano va su internet a contattare a caso chi mette annunci anonimi? Si sceglierà dei prof tra i migliori insegnanti in giro, no? Facciamo un cosa: chi ha visto l'annuncio contatti l'inserzionista per domandarle che voleva dire, altrimenti non lo sapremo mai (se ridere o piangere).


----------



## kreiner

infinite sadness said:


> Immagino che l'insegnante fosse un cittadino dello Stato Città del Vaticano, che è l'unico Stato al mondo in cui la lingua ufficiale è il latino.


 
Una lingua ufficiale che però non ha nessun *madrelingua .*


----------



## Ana Veres

kreiner said:


> Lo so che non c'entra niente, ma... letto su una bacheca all'università:
> 
> "Ripetizioni di latino. Insegnante madrelingua".


Forte! Mi hai strappato una risata!



infinite sadness said:


> Immagino che l'insegnante fosse un cittadino dello Stato Città del Vaticano, che è l'unico Stato al mondo in cui la lingua ufficiale è il latino.


 :-D 
Intelligente osservazione!


----------

